# long shank router bits



## Gardog (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there such a thing as router bits with a longer shank than standard? 1" length seems to be the norm. If anyone knows where to get longer shanks or if they are available please let me know.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

4 pc 1/4" SH Extra Long Trim & straight Router Bit Set | eBay

1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Straight Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/2" SH 2-1/2" Extra Long Straight Router Bit | eBay

=======



Gardog said:


> Is there such a thing as router bits with a longer shank than standard? 1" length seems to be the norm. If anyone knows where to get longer shanks or if they are available please let me know.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I read this differently from Bob.

Milescraft do long reach router cutters mostly for sign jig work.

Milescraft - Router Bits

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Then I'll read it differently again! DIY cutters have shortish shanks, for longer shanks it's necessary to buy industrial quality cutters. best example of that I know about is Trend. The same cutters are available in Professional, Trade and Craft Pro "qualities" - eac has a progressively shorter shank than the previous one in my list

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, Very few Trend products are available in the U.S.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Phil, Very few Trend products are available in the U.S.


Agreed, Mike, but Amana share a lot of the same product line

Regards

Phil


----------

